# Does anybody know the Thread size of a Wadkin bzl lathe?



## 13eightyfour (24 Sep 2008)

I posted a while ago about buying a lathe, and took the advice given a went in search of an older model instead of a shiney new one. Eventually i came across a WADKIN BZL which was local and well within my budget, so i had to get it.

Now the problem ive got is that i have no idea of the thread sizes for the lathe and really want a 4 jaw chuck. Can anybody help?

As you can guess im a newbie to this, everything else about the lathe is great and works a treat, but im getting itchy fingers and want to have a go at some proper bowl/vase turning :lol:


----------



## TEP (24 Sep 2008)

Hi.

Don't know the thread size but you can download the manual Here.

Then this will show you how to measure your spindle thread size. Just scroll down the page a bit.


----------



## 13eightyfour (24 Sep 2008)

thanks for the speedy reply, yeah i downloaded the manual when i got the lathe, and its rather UNhandy with the thread sizes :? 

thanks for the thread measuring link though, ill have to go measure tomorrow and see what happens.

thanks


----------



## Anonymous (24 Sep 2008)

Maybe an e-mail? http://www.rondean.co.uk/woodwork/photo ... -lathe.htm


----------



## Scrums (24 Sep 2008)

I've got a feeling it's going to be the same as a BL 150, which is.....duhh....I'll measure it tomorrow !

Think it's 1 1/2" x 8tpi - dead easy to check if you've got the lathe though - measure diameter and the number of threads over 1".

The problem will come with getting a chuck backplate to fit though - you'll get the right thread diameter and pitch, but the length of thread housing and design for it to register onto the spindle will be difficult.

Best option is to get either an original chuck as supplied with a Wadkin (difficult) or have a machine shop make a backplate to suit (costly)

On my BL I had to resort to cutting part of the spindle off the lathe for it to register the Axminster Super Precision.

Chris.


----------



## big soft moose (24 Sep 2008)

Its worth checking with toolpost - they have a startlingly big selection of back plates for the versa chuck, and i have heard that they can order non standard sizes from their indian suplier (no personal exp of the latter point) - if so then while still more expensive than buying a standard one this should be less than having one made up in the uk.


----------



## dickm (24 Sep 2008)

Pretty sure it will be 1.5 by 6tpi which is a relatively standard size. But if it isn't and you happen to have a model engineering club nearby, one of their members might be interested in re-cutting the threads on any chuck or adaptor that had a small enough thread to leave enough "meat" for this to be possible. And they might do it for interest/beer money!
(I've re-cut my old Coronet chuck twice now with lathe changes - doesn't take long on a metalworking lathe)


----------



## lurker (25 Sep 2008)

I agree with BSM, give Toolpost in Didcott a ring.
He will know, even if he has no backplate.

The Versa chuck is a very good IMHO


----------



## Russell (25 Sep 2008)

According to my spec sheet for lathe threads the Wadkin Bursgreen BZL is 1.3/8 x 6


----------



## dickm (25 Sep 2008)

Russell":2pzh9rht said:


> According to my spec sheet for lathe threads the Wadkin Bursgreen BZL is 1.3/8 x 6


... which, for what it's worth, is the standard 1.3/8 UNC thread.


----------



## 13eightyfour (25 Sep 2008)

Russell":isxjmwj4 said:


> According to my spec sheet for lathe threads the Wadkin Bursgreen BZL is 1.3/8 x 6



Measured it this morning and your right. doesnt seem to be a very standard thread though?

Ive sent an email to Toolpost and ill see what they come up with, think its going to be a case of getting an unthreaded backplate custom threaded at the machine shop down the road.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Archy (26 Sep 2008)

Hi a bit late on the post but ive got 3 wadkin lathes the BL is 1 1/2 x 6 the BZL is 1 3/8 x 6 and the big RS 10 is 1 3/8 x6
HTH
Richard


----------

